

Scientists Find that Low Self-Esteem and Materialism Goes Hand in Hand - chaostheory
http://www.dailygalaxy.com/my_weblog/2007/11/the-consumer-pa.html

======
emmett
"In the short run, it's good for the economy when young people believe they
need to buy an entirely new wardrobe every year, for example."

The broken window fallacy is back, wearing an all new suit of clothes!

~~~
angstrom
It must be taking a vacation from New Orleans.

------
brianmckenzie
I've noticed a much more obvious connection between poverty and materialism,
but perhaps for these purposes low self esteem << poverty.

------
mynameishere
When a blog entry cites Fight Club and Mad Magazine, well...

I'll say this, though: When I was a child I had a funny addiction to the
sensation of getting a few dollars and rushing out to buy something. That
impulse is all but gone now...I suppose I associate materialism with
childishness as a result.

------
Fuca
Yep that is true, and how do you get more self-esteem?

By being rich!!

------
alaskamiller
This is one of those no-duh moments.

